# Got my goats!!!



## KellyHM (Jul 28, 2009)

We finally got moved into out new house and got our goats.  We have a 1.5 year old black "mutt" doe who is very sweet, a 6-wk-old brown & white "mutt" doeling, and a 6 month old registered gray/blue Nubian buckling.  They're all so sweet and follow us around like dogs!  We love them!!


----------



## bheila (Jul 29, 2009)

What, no pictures?


----------



## mully (Jul 29, 2009)

Great ...have fun with them !!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2009)

congrats on getting your goaties.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 29, 2009)

We need photos, STAT!! Congratulations!!


----------



## KellyHM (Jul 30, 2009)

Unfortunately our house got robbed not too long ago (grumble, grumble) and one of the many things they took was my digital camera.    If the insurance ever comes through I'll be able to buy another one.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry to hear about your robby, hope you get your stuff back soon. Thank God noone got hurt.!


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats on your goats!   So sorry to hear about that robbery... what a major bummer.   Hope insurance gets worked out quickly so you can replace things .... like your camera.


----------

